

Docker 0.11 is the Release Candidate for 1.0 - mwcampbell
http://blog.docker.io/2014/05/docker-0-11-release-candidate-for-1-0/

======
stusmall
So I just started playing with docker today at lunch and have to say I am
super impressed with it. I'm excited to play around with it and learn more. I
am planning on using it help manage many versions and configurations of a
certain daemon to test my application against. Do Dockerfiles has any sense of
inheritance? I am trying to think of the easiest and most maintainable way to
set this up. Should I create a base image of a working install for each
version I want to test with and then have a Dockerfile to make the
configurations changes for each test case? It seems like I would get into the
place where I would have a Dockerfile for a test case and then I'd have to
make copies of it for each version and change the "from" line.

------
jimmcslim
Looks good, particularly the support for host networking; this will be a boon
(I think) for those of us using Docker to run lightweight VM style containers
which we wish to have directly accessible on the network by other
machines/devices, and resolved via an existing router's DHCP/DNS.

------
rickr
There's additional discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7712070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7712070)

------
tachion
Sadly, no more mentions of earlier promised BSD Jails support for Docker 1.0.

~~~
shykes
The focus for 1.0 is to offer the APIs necessary to customize Docker in every
way you need - including custom sandboxing backends (like for example BSD
Jails).

There is now an execution driver API (which was indeed planned for 1.0), and
now it's a matter of the community contributing and maintaining a BSD jails
driver that works :) There are several efforts underway, but we (the core
developers) can't contribute and maintain every driver possible, it would be
too much work.

If you're interested in participating come say hi on #docker-dev on Freenode,
we can help you get started :)

